# 0 stars for Costco Tyre Sales



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

As a cheapskate, I took advantage of my friend's Costco membership shamelessly, which is nothing to be proud of, to get a spare tyre. The total price is about $25 cheaper than what I usually pay at the dealership. Fool me once shame on you Costco, but fool me twice shame on me. This is the first and definitely the last business with them. There is not even a tiny trace of customer service.

Last Friday evening, I was told by a representative to come anytime this week to have the tyre installed. Today, when I checked in at the same tyre counter, I was told to drop off the car fob and wait. While I never expect free drinks or a loaner car, people working there couldn't care less about their customers. My nap in the dining area did not last long because of the pain inflicted by the hard bench that I was sitting on. When I inquired the progress the first time, the response was 'we are working on it'. No problem, I thought why not have some food?

After my lunch in a near by restaurant, I was told that my car had just been pulled into the garage. I understand the concept of first-come-first-served basis but why didn't anyone there tell me to make an appointment? There is no way they do not have an impression of how busy the shop is. Here is the most ridiculous part - 'Do you want to take you car or give us another 40 mins?' I can assure you that any shreds of patience were vanished by that point. I replied with 'Do you leave me with any decent options? It is your colleague last week who told me to walk-in and the process should not be more than 20 mins'. How long does it take to take out the rim from my punctured tyre in the trunk, put it into a new tyre and put everything back to the trunk? They do not even need to take off any tyres from my car!

Finally I got my car back after half an hour. To validate whether these animals had done their job, I opened the trunk, removed the trunk mat and took a deep breath. With a pleasant smell of new rubber, any remaining sense of grievance and anger quenched in no time.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The Costco tire centers are always busy because they offer great pricing on quality tires to their members. You're not even a member, but you have no problem "cutting in line" and taking advantage of the rest of the membership card-holders who are also waiting to get the vehicles serviced, then you have the audacity to complain.
The Walmart tire centers exist for "cheapskate" consumers like you, take your vehicle there next time.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Hmmm... If you go to Lexus dealer for one tire without an appointment, will they get you right in and get you in and out faster? If so, more power to you, but somehow I doubt it. I'm sure the leather couches in their glass palaces are much more comfortable to sit on, of course. Not to mention the espresso machines and what not.

Yeah, maybe the Costco guys could've been a bit more realistic about the timing, but since it was a spare tire, why not suggest to just leave it there and pick it up later? That suggestion should've come from either one of you.

And just like with any establishment, a lot comes down to the people that happen to be there at any given time. I've dealt with two Costco tire centers and have never had any issues. Then again, I've always made a reservation. A reservation still doesn't guarantee you an immediate in/out, but it for sure helps. Plus their prices and warranties are very competitive against competition. I used to exclusively use Discount Tire up until a couple of years ago, but once I went with Costco, I haven't looked back.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Costco being just $25 less than the dealer 
Is just about as delusional as most of your 
"took my car to the dealer" posts


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Here's another angle on saving money on tires, especially for y'all that drive older vehicles. The junk yard.

Wait. What? But yeah. Many times I've been able to find a wrecked car with great tires at the junk yard. If you find a set where the bolt pattern and offset match you don't even need to remount and balance the tires. Since the junk yard sells you the _wheel_, not the _tire_, it's cheap. Like $25 per wheel.

Not just a theory. I've done it. More than once. And have even scored tires that still had those little nubs on them they were so new.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Here's another angle on saving money on tires, especially for y'all that drive older vehicles. The junk yard.


Better yet, get yourself a battery powered impact wrench, a jack and a few cinder blocks. Then cruise around in residential areas in the middle of the night and when you find a vehicle of the same brand and model with good tires, jump out and do the deed. Rinse and repeat as needed.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't get it, if it was just a spare, 2 options come to mind. 

Leave it there and go about your business, pick it up when convenient for you.
Go to a used tire shop and get something decent put on for 1/2 the price usually while you wait.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Better yet, get yourself a battery powered impact wrench, a jack and a few cinder blocks. Then cruise around in residential areas in the middle of the night and when you find a vehicle of the same brand and model with good tires, jump out and do the deed. Rinse and repeat as needed.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Is the service industry.. Is no good now now.. No such thing thing has customer care anywhere.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

I do my own tire mounting (car tires are actually easier than motorcycle), but I can't balance them. Last year I took two sets of snow tires (8 tires) to costco for spin-balance. I stacked them near one of the garage bays, then went inside to ask for service. They had to write it up as two separate "cars" ($22 per car), and needed to put down a make/model/plate for each "car" (even though there was no car, just stacks of tires). It was kinda funny. I just left the tires there, and went back later in the day when they were done. They did take a couple of hours to get to it, but I did not have an appointment.

Maybe things would have gone better if you'd rolled the tire up to the door? They're not going to ask you to back your car in, at that point, right? I have also used Walmart to spin-balance, and that was fine, but it was back when balancing cost $5 or $7 per tire (now it's $12). The couple of years money was tight, I didn't spin-balance tires at all. If I kept the speed down on the freeway, pax probably didn't notice the difference. The roads are bumpy enough here.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

I wish I was delusional too. Not sure what kind of tyres you people use but I doubt if there could be substantial savings from Walmart. The regular members who use the tyre service should know the shop is busy all the time. It is fair to assume that most, if not all of them have made appointments. For those members without appointment, I bet they are also served as a first-come-first-serve basis? Please enlighten me how did I "cut the line". I never expect guarantee, appointments or not, but shouldn't you think the people there should have given me a heads up or the suggestion of appointment? Nevertheless, I managed to wait until there are promotions at the dealership. Not saying I can get privilege treatment there but at minimum their customer service is very up-to-par most of the time. Needless to say is to drive away with a brand new ES or NX, if available, which they do often, until the service is completed.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Is that $376 with the $50 off already?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> As a cheapskate, I took advantage of my friend's Costco membership shamelessly, which is nothing to be proud of, to get a spare tyre. The total price is about $25 cheaper than what I usually pay at the dealership. Fool me once shame on you Costco, but fool me twice shame on me. This is the first and definitely the last business with them. There is not even a tiny trace of customer service.
> 
> Last Friday evening, I was told by a representative to come anytime this week to have the tyre installed. Today, when I checked in at the same tyre counter, I was told to drop off the car fob and wait. While I never expect free drinks or a loaner car, people working there couldn't care less about their customers. My nap in the dining area did not last long because of the pain inflicted by the hard bench that I was sitting on. When I inquired the progress the first time, the response was 'we are working on it'. No problem, I thought why not have some food?
> 
> ...


The early bird catches the worm. The trick is to get there 10 minutes before opening time and be the first in line. For a tyre change on a loose rim you'd have been in and out in 15 minutes.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Is that $376 with the $50 off already?


Yes, but still have to pay $40+ for installation and another $5 for disposal of the worn out ones. 

Can I ask whether it is necessary to do an alignment after getting new tyres? I have asked a few mechanics but the answer is mixed. Those who say no is that if you don't need to correct the steering after a brief let go of the steering wheel, the car is good...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Please enlighten me how did I "cut the line".


Because you’re not a Costco member. You have to pay an annual fee to mingle with the elites at the “Costco Country Club.” For the rest of y’all cheapskates, there’s a Walmart down the road for ya!


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Can I ask whether it is necessary to do an alignment after getting new tyres?


If the tires being removed have even-wear, then it is unlikely that you need an alignment.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I bought 4 tires all good year . 120 for all installed .
Hi your local junk yard . Walk the yard find your tires on a crashed car . They may look brand new . Buy them,
Get them installed at your local tire shop. Why spend huge cash on tires ?
So my tires have 5 or 10 k miles on them . They will last 50k more easily . Im not spending 400 to 500 on them like a total idiot .


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I wish I was delusional too. Not sure what kind of tyres you people use but I doubt if there could be substantial savings from Walmart. The regular members who use the tyre service should know the shop is busy all the time. It is fair to assume that most, if not all of them have made appointments. For those members without appointment, I bet they are also served as a first-come-first-serve basis? Please enlighten me how did I "cut the line". I never expect guarantee, appointments or not, but shouldn't you think the people there should have given me a heads up or the suggestion of appointment? Nevertheless, I managed to wait until there are promotions at the dealership. Not saying I can get privilege treatment there but at minimum their customer service is very up-to-par most of the time. Needless to say is to drive away with a brand new ES or NX, if available, which they do often, until the service is completed.
> 
> View attachment 623889


junk yard 20 bucks each for those 224 60 16. total of 80 parts no tax and 60 installed .


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Better yet, get yourself a battery powered impact wrench, a jack and a few cinder blocks. Then cruise around in residential areas in the middle of the night and when you find a vehicle of the same brand and model with good tires, jump out and do the deed. Rinse and repeat as needed.


I used to have a buddy that will rent cars, and then replace items on the rental with those of his own car. Battery & tires where the most common items. This, of course pre-pandemic, as current car rental rates are astronomical.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Can I ask whether it is necessary to do an alignment after getting new tyres? I have asked a few mechanics but the answer is mixed. Those who say no is that if you don't need to correct the steering after a brief let go of the steering wheel, the car is good...


Based on the comment on your Lexus invoice, I would have the alignment checked. There's a reason why the right rear tire had cords showing on the inside edge. Kind of surprised the dealer didn't recommend one.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Can I ask whether it is necessary to do an alignment after getting new tyres? I have asked a few mechanics but the answer is mixed. Those who say no is that if you don't need to correct the steering after a brief let go of the steering wheel, the car is good...


Jessica, as Tom alluded to, whether or not you need an alignment (and/or sometimes shocks) depends on how the existing tires look. If the tires all have worn evenly (across the face of the tread, not from tire to tire) than you may not need an alignment. If on the other hand a tire has worn more on the inside than the outside (or visa versa) than an alignment is needed. Alignments adjust the angles (geometry) of how the tire makes contact with the road. The existing tires always tell the story. I rarely need alignments on my cars because I am careful to avoid potholes, which tend to knock a tire out of alignment.

Keep in mind too that a tire worn more on the center of the tread than either side may instead indicate over pressure. The reverse could indicate low pressure. Drivers in the know keep their eye on tire pressure, oil levels, and coolant levels. I check oil and coolant levels every time I gas up (in my gas car. My EV has dash indicators for all that).

And yes, pulling to the left or right while driving is a sign an alignment is needed. But when you are replacing tires go by the look of the old tire.


----------



## Muzzled101 (Nov 8, 2021)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Costco being just $25 less than the dealer
> Is just about as delusional as most of your
> "took my car to the dealer" posts


All Costco tires get road hazard warranty. They don’t charge for disposing old tires they don’t charge for new valve stems and the tires are cheaper than anywhere else


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I’m perplexed why anyone would buy tires from Costco or Sam’s. Last time I needed tires, I price shopped 4 places, went to Sam’s and Costco (my membership to both is free from my employer), got their best prices in writing, then went to my nearby Discount Tire, they matched the price, and had me in/out in 2 hours. Oh, and Sam and Costco, won’t sell you the “improper “ size tires, only the OEM recommended size 😡


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Muzzled101 said:


> All Costco tires get road hazard warranty. They don’t charge for disposing old tires they don’t charge for new valve stems and the tires are cheaper than anywhere else


Yea they are awesome so is sams/walmart
My statement was about her taking her car into the dealer all the time and paying whatever they asked
I'm betting the tire would be 2-3 times the price


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Yes, but still have to pay $40+ for installation and another $5 for disposal of the worn out ones.
> 
> Can I ask whether it is necessary to do an alignment after getting new tyres? I have asked a few mechanics but the answer is mixed. Those who say no is that if you don't need to correct the steering after a brief let go of the steering wheel, the car is good...


you should have your alignment checked/adjusted annually, especially doing this type of work. Also, most tire warranties can be voided if you aren’t maintaining your alignment.

Firestone has the best alignment deal out there, $199.99 for a lifetime alignment, they’ll align it for free up to 4 times per year. Often on NYD, they will have the lifetime alignment on sale for $119.99.


----------



## Muzzled101 (Nov 8, 2021)

Frontier Guy said:


> I’m perplexed why anyone would buy tires from Costco or Sam’s. Last time I needed tires, I price shopped 4 places, went to Sam’s and Costco (my membership to both is free from my employer), got their best prices in writing, then went to my nearby Discount Tire, they matched the price, and had me in/out in 2 hours. Oh, and Sam and Costco, won’t sell you the “improper “ size tires, only the OEM recommended size 😡


A lot of what I buy comes from Costco. They are extremely liberal when it comes to return policies. Even with the tires. I’ve bought back large items after two years and they credited my Costco card the refund. Bought a $3000 TV, a month later the price dropped $400. The next time I went shopping I pointed this out and they immediately took $400 off my credit card. 85 days later the TV drops down to $2000. I go see the manager and I tell them I want a refund and he said we already gave you one and I said well I have a 90 day moneyback guarantee and I could bring the TV back in and re-buy it for $2,000. He said OK here’s your $600 refund. So basically I originally bought a TV for 3000 and ended up paying 2000. This is why I buy tires at Costco. I reward them with my business


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Muzzled101 said:


> Costco. They are extremely liberal


<<snipped for brevity >>


----------



## Muzzled101 (Nov 8, 2021)

I recently bought new tires and had them installed at Pep Boys. They did an lifetime alignment. Interesting what you said about tire companies not honoring the warranty because you didn’t get an alignment. Pep Boys told me to get the alignment because of that reason even though I didn’t think I needed one. I opted for lifetime alignment because I plan on going through some tires driving for Uber. They charged me $160 plus tax


----------



## Muzzled101 (Nov 8, 2021)

Frontier Guy said:


> <<snipped for brevity >>


Everybody knows liberal has several meanings


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Frontier Guy said:


> Firestone has the best alignment deal out there, $199.99 for a lifetime alignment, they’ll align it for free up to 4 times per year. Often on NYD, they will have the lifetime alignment on sale for $119.99.


Hmm, uh, anyone needing up to 4 alignments a year has an issue with their driving habits. A car should normally never need even one alignment per year. And Firestone knows that when they make such an offer.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Frontier Guy said:


> Oh, and Sam and Costco, won’t sell you the “improper “ size tires, only the OEM recommended size 😡


At least to me they do at Costco. Never bought tires from Sam's as of yet.

DT worked great for me for many year until they started to nickle and dime you to death with stuff. Last time I needed tires (my wife's 2016 Suburban w/22s), Costco was clearly cheaper than DT. Costco also listed the tires to have longer warranty than DT on the same exact tire. Not that I ever really use the mileage warranty, but anyway.

To each their own.


----------



## Muzzled101 (Nov 8, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> Hmm, uh, anyone needing up to 4 alignments a year has an issue with their driving habits. A car should normally never need even one alignment per year. And Firestone knows that when they make such an offer.





_Tron_ said:


> Hmm, uh, anyone needing up to 4 alignments a year has an issue with their driving habits. A car should normally never need even one alignment per year. And Firestone knows that when they make such an offer.


Anyone that never lifted their truck a few inches and added 35 inch 85 pound tires would never understand why one would need more than one alignment a year. Of course this depends on how the trucks is used


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> Hmm, uh, anyone needing up to 4 alignments a year has an issue with their driving habits. A car should normally never need even one alignment per year. And Firestone knows that when they make such an offer.


not really, depends on the quality of roads in your area, if they are paved in glass,, then you're fine, if they are paved with asphalt, then they have issues that can translate your car, also depends on usage, since I off-road my pickup, I get the alignment checked quarterly, usually twice a year it needs adjusted. Also, that twice yearly, or more often alignment can find other issues that might get overlooked, my wife's '13 Buick has 40K on it, first alignment this year didn't reveal any issues at all, the alignment was fine. Two weeks ago, got a coupon from them for a free winter tire change over, dropped the car and the tires off for change over and alignment, 90 minutes later they called that the right front strut was leaking, since we were nearby, stopped by to look at it, sure enough, had them replace it while they were at it. Had it not been for that alignment, wouldn't have caught it till next year.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> At least to me they do at Costco. Never bought tires from Sam's as of yet.
> 
> DT worked great for me for many year until they started to nickle and dime you to death with stuff. Last time I needed tires (my wife's 2016 Suburban w/22s), Costco was clearly cheaper than DT. Costco also listed the tires to have longer warranty than DT on the same exact tire. Not that I ever really use the mileage warranty, but anyway.
> 
> To each their own.


DT would have matched that price, but you're right to each their own, I prefer the DT warranty over any other, more locations for repairs or replacement as well.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Muzzled101 said:


> Anyone that never lifted their truck a few inches and added 35 inch 85 pound tires would never understand why one would need more than one alignment a year. Of course this depends on how the trucks is used


Or lowered their vehicle, or driven on asphalt or seen parts wear out.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

@MyJessicaLS430 I am a Costco harlot. I love me some Costco. If you go in there at lunchtime you can eat free just from the samples.

They also extend the warranty on electronics an extra year. 

I got an amazing deal on tires a few years ago. They did $0.01 installation for tires. I walked out with 4 new tires for like $420 total.

The Costco membership is worth it.



Frontier Guy said:


> DT would have matched that price, but you're right to each their own, I prefer the DT warranty over any other, more locations for repairs or replacement as well.


I just moved to a place with Discount Tire locations all over. My old area didn't have any.

A few family members rave about them.

Why do you like them so much?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I don't get it, if it was just a spare, 2 options come to mind.
> 
> Leave it there and go about your business, pick it up when convenient for you.
> Go to a used tire shop and get something decent put on for 1/2 the price usually while you wait.


THREE word answer, OP is female


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

My experience here in the Valley is Purcells of peoria has treated me the best. He gives me 4 new tires for 4 too 5 hundred with warranties an 4 oil changes for $100. I beleive in small biz loyalty.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> The Costco tire centers are always busy because they offer great pricing on quality tires to their members. You're not even a member, but you have no problem "cutting in line" and taking advantage of the rest of the membership card-holders who are also waiting to get the vehicles serviced, then you have the audacity to complain.
> The Walmart tire centers exist for "cheapskate" consumers like you, take your vehicle there next time.


Costco for Michelins is my permanent plan for tires. The tires are the best and the Costco/Michelin warranty is excellent.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

New2This said:


> @MyJessicaLS430 I am a Costco harlot. I love me some Costco. If you go in there at lunchtime you can eat free just from the samples.
> 
> *They also extend the warranty on electronics an extra year.*
> 
> ...


Thats my Jam brother man! TV's in Oceanfront environments fail after a year or two. I have gotten 7 tv's after purchasing only three.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Thats my Jam brother man! TV's in Oceanfront environments fail after a year or two. I have gotten 7 tv's after purchasing only three.


Costco is awesome for returns.

Last September I bought a 3 piece luggage set for my Cancun trip.

Recently the zipper on the carry-on piece stuck. Took it to a luggage repair shop; they couldn't do anything with it.

Contacted the manufacturer and they wanted a ton of information (after a two-week delay) so I told them to kindly **** off.

Went back to Costco and the next day had my refund on my card.

Priceless.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Here's a few more things about Costco tires, aside from their warranty which I think is better than most out there, you also get a rebate on your purchases on your anniversary. So, while the prices was great or better than most, you still get some money back latter on. Also, the wait for the tire installation can be minimize if you plan the installation ahead of time, drop off car while you are shopping basically. Finally, Costco are practically everywhere. If it weren't for Costco, some of the other tire places wouldn't have adjusted their prices to compete with them. 

I myself need to get a new set for my 06 Scion XA, this will be the 3rd set for my car, and with winter coming, good time to change.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> As a cheapskate, I took advantage of my friend's Costco membership shamelessly, which is nothing to be proud of, to get a spare tyre. The total price is about $25 cheaper than what I usually pay at the dealership. Fool me once shame on you Costco, but fool me twice shame on me. This is the first and definitely the last business with them. There is not even a tiny trace of customer service.
> 
> Last Friday evening, I was told by a representative to come anytime this week to have the tyre installed. Today, when I checked in at the same tyre counter, I was told to drop off the car fob and wait. While I never expect free drinks or a loaner car, people working there couldn't care less about their customers. My nap in the dining area did not last long because of the pain inflicted by the hard bench that I was sitting on. When I inquired the progress the first time, the response was 'we are working on it'. No problem, I thought why not have some food?
> 
> ...


When you said Costco , if I wasn’t already married , id ask for your hand😁


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

TomTheAnt said:


> Better yet, get yourself a battery powered impact wrench, a jack and a few cinder blocks. Then cruise around in residential areas in the middle of the night and when you find a vehicle of the same brand and model with good tires, jump out and do the deed. Rinse and repeat as needed.


Better yet , when the tires are almost out of warranty , a skewer to the sidewalls will get ya a cheaper new set , Ive heard this from others , never would I do this 😁


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> I just moved to a place with Discount Tire locations all over. My old area didn't have any.
> 
> A few family members rave about them.
> 
> ...


I can give a few reason. Also, Discount Tire and America's Tire are the same company, but you have to be careful, in some areas, you'll get a shop that will call themselves "Discount Tire and Service" or something similar, all Discount tire and America's tire buildings look the same, that should give you a clue.

Warranty(certificates): No, it's not free, but it's better than factory warranties, includes free repair, free replacement and is good down to 3/32's of tread depth or 3 yrs, whichever comes first, and unlike Sam's, Costco, Walmart, it's not prorated based on tread life used/remaining and they are transferable if you sell the vehicle, Consumer Reports rates it one of the best in the industry. I've had them replace a failed tire and eat the cost of it when the manufacturer wouldn't step up. 2006, had a set of BF Goodrich All-terrains with 15K miles, one of the tires had an internal belt failure, the tires would balance fine on the machine, but when you put them on the vehicle, there would be a vibration. Took the truck to the Dodge dealer and three Indy shops, they checked every part of the suspension, everything was perfect, the dealer even swapped in a different set of tires/wheels from a similar truck on the lot. Went back to Discount, took the manager for a ride, he felt it, they tried to rebalance the tires three times, vibration still there when installed. The tires were under manufacturer warranty, he called the BFG rep. in the area and talked to him, he said the would not warrant all 4 tires because that didn't make sense. Discount regional manager told the store manager to replace the tires under the Discount Road Hazard warranty, I never heard another word from them. The price of the road hazard warranty is based on a percentage/tier of the price of the tire. 

Prices: They will price match anyone for a new, unblemished tire (tire brand) that they carry or can get, including the internet, as long as it's apples to apples comparison, in some cases, if they cannot beat the price, they will find other ways to make the deal worthwhile. 

Customer Service: Go back to my above comment about it, but also, I've watched them go above and beyond to help a customer. When I bought my wife her Audi in 2004, we bought new tires/wheels for it. The wheels fit perfect, looked awesome, except for one problem, Audi's have "floating brake calipers", and when you replace the brake pads, if you have the wrong wheel off-set, as the caliper expands with the new pads installed, the wheels will bind to the caliper and not work. Discount had ordered the wheels in for me special, they were told by the manufacturer that they were a guaranteed fitment. Oops, they weren't. We had dropped the car off at the dealer, then I took my wife to work and was running errands. When the dealer called with the issue, I had to drop everything, go home, get her factory tires/wheels, which were unmounted and rush everything to the dealer. Audi charged me $200 to mount/balance/install the tires/wheels. I brought the others back and raised hell with Discount about it. This was on a Saturday, on Monday they called the manufacturer, explained to them what happened, as customer service, Discount took back the wheels (then gave them back to me for free, but that's a different story) and the manufacturer cut me a check for $200. Discount didn't have to do anything, but they went above and beyond. 

Customer Service 2: If you buy a new car and go to Discount within 30 days of purchase, if the OEM tires on the car are something that Discount sells, they will sell you their road hazard warranty and stand behind it 100%, no questions asked, I've done this with 4 different vehicles and it's paid off. 90% of other tire shops will not do this. When I bought my current truck, I hated the OEM tires, I sold them to a guy on Craigslist, before I sold them, I negotiated a deal with my local Discount for them to mount/balance/install the tires on the buyers vehicle for half price ($100 instead of $200) as a courtesy to me, in the end, they ended up selling the guy road hazard certificates and discounted the price on those to help the guy out (he was a struggling single father of two).

Affiliates: In most markets, Discount/America's Tire have affiliate shops they partner with to help customers out (no they do not get a percentage of the repairs), also if Discount damages your vehicle they will pay for it. The Discount I deal with, if a lug nut strips or breaks, they will refer customers to the Brakes Plus down the street, who will get you in same day if possible (I've seen them stay late to help a Discount customer) and replace the lug/stud and charge it to Discount.

Honesty: Look, in the automotive repair field, getting screwed, lied too and taken advantage of is the norm, I've never seen Discount do this, and if they do it's by accident, if anything I've seen them go out of their way to help people. They only sell tires, not suspension parts, not oil changes, they aren't going to say "Hey, while we were doing your tire, we noticed your brakes are way past due, here's our price to replace them" or "Hey can we throw in an oil change for $59.99 too?". Now, that said, when they do your tires, they will look at them to see if there are signs that something might be wrong with your suspension and recommend you take it to a shop to get it checked out (if you have their road hazard protection, this is a must, as otherwise a failure or if the problem gets too bad caused by suspension component failure tire replacement is not covered)

I mentioned elsewhere that Costco will not sell the wrong size tires for a car. The tires on my pickup are two sizes over OEM size (I've also got 3" of lift on it too), when I priced them out at Costco, they asked the vehicle, I told them, they said "those tires won't fit, they are too big". When I pointed out my truck had a lift, and hence the larger tire, they said they could not sell me a tire that was not within OEM recommended size range. Discount has helped me test fit 4 different tires and rims to make sure I got the correct fit without rubbing or other fit issues.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> I can give a few reason. Also, Discount Tire and America's Tire are the same company, but you have to be careful, in some areas, you'll get a shop that will call themselves "Discount Tire and Service" or something similar, all Discount tire and America's tire buildings look the same, that should give you a clue.
> 
> Warranty(certificates): No, it's not free, but it's better than factory warranties, includes free repair, free replacement and is good down to 3/32's of tread depth or 3 yrs, whichever comes first, and unlike Sam's, Costco, Walmart, it's not prorated based on tread life used/remaining and they are transferable if you sell the vehicle, Consumer Reports rates it one of the best in the industry. I've had them replace a failed tire and eat the cost of it when the manufacturer wouldn't step up. 2006, had a set of BF Goodrich All-terrains with 15K miles, one of the tires had an internal belt failure, the tires would balance fine on the machine, but when you put them on the vehicle, there would be a vibration. Took the truck to the Dodge dealer and three Indy shops, they checked every part of the suspension, everything was perfect, the dealer even swapped in a different set of tires/wheels from a similar truck on the lot. Went back to Discount, took the manager for a ride, he felt it, they tried to rebalance the tires three times, vibration still there when installed. The tires were under manufacturer warranty, he called the BFG rep. in the area and talked to him, he said the would not warrant all 4 tires because that didn't make sense. Discount regional manager told the store manager to replace the tires under the Discount Road Hazard warranty, I never heard another word from them. The price of the road hazard warranty is based on a percentage/tier of the price of the tire.
> 
> ...


Cool good to know.



Frontier Guy said:


> If you buy a new car and go to Discount within 30 days of purchase, if the OEM tires on the car are something that Discount sells, they will sell you their road hazard warranty and stand behind it 100%, no questions asked


I just got a car within the last few weeks. I'll go by there tomorrow. 

Muchas appreciado.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

First of all, thanks to all who reply to share their thoughts and experience.

The one that showed chords is actually the spare in the trunk. A month or so ago, a tyre in the rear was punctured and became flat. A police officer was so kind to give me a hand after shuffled by the roadside assistance technician. The officer put the spare on and the flat one back to the trunk. I went to the dealer but they said the damage was beyond repair. Besides, they might not be able to honour the warranty since the tyre was bought from a different dealer. Back to the spare tyre, it has probably been used significantly by the previous owner, which may account for the inconsistent rate of wearing. This is how I ended up buying one in Costco to replace the spare. In the end, I also did an alignment just for the peace of mind. The dealer did not bring this up though. I do appreciate such informative replies from @_Tron_ ,@TomTheAnt and others.

Some mention some shops sell unnecessary services. I was told to avoid quick lube shops, particularly those advertise $19.99 oil change, like a plague. Not saying dealers are honest but everytime they recommend a repair, the SA always send me pictures. Although I have no clues what the pictures show, they would not want any troubles by fabricating failures while showing the customer the evidence.

@kingcorey321 Actually I had a similar thought to buy parts from a junk yard. Months ago, when my passenger side mirror unfolded, it went all the way out such that I couldn't even see the mirror. Due to the concern that there is no guarantee that the mirror assembly from another car of this age would work properly, and if does, it is just a matter a time before it fails, I decided to get a brand new one. I think you are a mechanic based on what you posted, you may be aware of the notoriously unreliable Lexus door actuators and folding side mirrors. I just don't want to save a few hundreds only to end up spending double in parts and labour if the part from the junk yard doesn't work .

Can I be off-topic for a while? How often do you guys / gals buy things from Costco? Their food is always sold in large quantities. I No way can I consume a whole giant pack of ribs myself. The same for muffins and croissants, although the price is very tempting. The only appealing ones to me are the refrigerated / frozen products. For instance, the Hagan Das popsicles and Atlantic salmon and Lobster Bisque.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Can I be off-topic for a while? How often do you guys / gals buy things from Costco? Their food is always sold in large quantities. I No way can I consume a whole giant pack of ribs myself. The same for muffins and croissants, although the price is very tempting. The only appealing ones to me are the refrigerated / frozen products. For instance, the Hagan Das popsicles and Atlantic salmon and Lobster Bisque.


I personally live and die by Costco, and Trader Joe's. Costco quality, even the Kirkland brand, is generally high quality. That is both food and vitamins. I happen to have a nutritionist who employs a form of energetic testing (energy medicine) to test the quality of food and supplements. I've been doing it for 30 years and it has proven time and time again it is quite accurate. Costco stuff almost always tests great. There are of course exceptions, like anywhere. For example, currently the organic ground beef does not test well. I buy the ground buffalo instead (both of which come in 2-packs of 1lb packages).

Dry goods can of course be stored for long periods. If you have the storage. And large amounts of food items can be broken down and frozen. To store dried food or frozen foods we always use a Food Saver. Sucks ALL the air out of the storage bag and greatly lengthens the shelf life. I love having months and months of food on hand in case the proverbial shite hits the fan.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Can I be off-topic for a while? How often do you guys / gals buy things from Costco? Their food is always sold in large quantities. I No way can I consume a whole giant pack of ribs myself. The same for muffins and croissants, although the price is very tempting. The only appealing ones to me are the refrigerated / frozen products. For instance, the Hagan Das popsicles and Atlantic salmon and Lobster Bisque.


1. This is UPNet. You're worried about being off-topic? Really? 🤷‍♂️










2. As you previously mentioned, frozen stuff is awesome. Also canned food and non-perishable items can't be beat. The paper towels and toilet paper, well a picture's worth a thousand words... 










It's not hoarding if you're going to use it. 

3. Gas is almost always the cheapest at Costco. My new(er) car runs on premium. Currently Costco is $0.30-$0.60 cheaper per-gallon than any other gas stations. 

I am a proud Costco ***** (harlot).


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> First of all, thanks to all who reply to share their thoughts and experience.
> 
> The one that showed chords is actually the spare in the trunk. A month or so ago, a tyre in the rear was punctured and became flat. A police officer was so kind to give me a hand after shuffled by the roadside assistance technician. The officer put the spare on and the flat one back to the trunk. I went to the dealer but they said the damage was beyond repair. Besides, they might not be able to honour the warranty since the tyre was bought from a different dealer. Back to the spare tyre, it has probably been used significantly by the previous owner, which may account for the inconsistent rate of wearing. This is how I ended up buying one in Costco to replace the spare. In the end, I also did an alignment just for the peace of mind. The dealer did not bring this up though. I do appreciate such informative replies from @_Tron_ ,@TomTheAnt and others.
> 
> ...


Costco is my lifeblood. I shop there at least once a month. Most of my big purchases come from there. TV's, Mattresses, bikes etc... I would wager that 50% of all I buy comes from there. 80-90% of my fuel comes from there.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Can I be off-topic for a while? How often do you guys / gals buy things from Costco? Their food is always sold in large quantities. I No way can I consume a whole giant pack of ribs myself. The same for muffins and croissants, although the price is very tempting. The only appealing ones to me are the refrigerated / frozen products. For instance, the Hagan Das popsicles and Atlantic salmon and Lobster Bisque.


Off-topic is the name of the game around here, so don't worry. 

I agree with the bois above: Costco rules. We go there pretty much once a week to stock up on supplies. Having Costco credit card is also a good bonus to collect plenty of cashback.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> I can give a few reason. Also, Discount Tire and America's Tire are the same company, but you have to be careful, in some areas, you'll get a shop that will call themselves "Discount Tire and Service" or something similar, all Discount tire and America's tire buildings look the same, that should give you a clue.
> 
> Warranty(certificates): No, it's not free, but it's better than factory warranties, includes free repair, free replacement and is good down to 3/32's of tread depth or 3 yrs, whichever comes first, and unlike Sam's, Costco, Walmart, it's not prorated based on tread life used/remaining and they are transferable if you sell the vehicle, Consumer Reports rates it one of the best in the industry. I've had them replace a failed tire and eat the cost of it when the manufacturer wouldn't step up. 2006, had a set of BF Goodrich All-terrains with 15K miles, one of the tires had an internal belt failure, the tires would balance fine on the machine, but when you put them on the vehicle, there would be a vibration. Took the truck to the Dodge dealer and three Indy shops, they checked every part of the suspension, everything was perfect, the dealer even swapped in a different set of tires/wheels from a similar truck on the lot. Went back to Discount, took the manager for a ride, he felt it, they tried to rebalance the tires three times, vibration still there when installed. The tires were under manufacturer warranty, he called the BFG rep. in the area and talked to him, he said the would not warrant all 4 tires because that didn't make sense. Discount regional manager told the store manager to replace the tires under the Discount Road Hazard warranty, I never heard another word from them. The price of the road hazard warranty is based on a percentage/tier of the price of the tire.
> 
> ...


Update.

Went by and they said it's more about tire health than 30 days within purchase. 

Will be getting warranty on all 4 this week.


----------

